# Merino: gute Alternativen zu Icebreaker



## mäxx__ (4. Dezember 2012)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Merino Bekleidung gemacht.

Gibt es zu Icebreaker gute und evtl. sogar preiswerte Alternativen.

_Gesucht werden:_
- Langarm Shirt
- T-Shirt


----------



## Matte (4. Dezember 2012)

Habe selbst einige Icebreaker Teile. Gute Stoffqualität aber leider für meinen Geschmack zu kurz geschnitten. 

Auch wenn die neue Kollektion diesbezüglich besser geworden ist, gibt es da eine echte Alternative. Nutze zwei Teile seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr angetan.

Die Marke heißt Ortovox. 

Zum Biken habe ich ein langärmliges Oberteil aus der Competition Serie. Sehr langer Schnitt, toller Tragekomfort und sehr gut bei Schweißbildung.

Für weniger körperliche Anstrengung habe ich ein anderes Oberteil (400er oder so), welches deutlich dicker aber ebenso gut geschnitten ist.

Klare Kaufempfehlung, wenn auch nicht günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (4. Dezember 2012)

Mein "bestes" Merinoshirt stammt von Montura http://www.snow-expert.de/montura-active-warm-zip-maglia.html. Sehr elastisch, toller Tragekomfort, sehr hohe Wärmeleistung, geringe Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme.

Sehr gute Qualität soll auch Woolpower liefern.

von Icebreaker hab ich so einiges- primär als Alltagskleidung. Die dünnen (200er) Shirts bekommen alle relativ schnell Löcher. Sind aber im Sommer super angenehm zu tragen.

Von Ortovox hab ich auch ein paar Sachen, die sind qualitativ besser, haben aber auch ein dickeres Material.

P.S die Kombination von Merino- und Kunstfaserkleidungsstücken in mehreren Schichten übereinander sorgt für ordentliche statische Aufladung.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

wenns langarm sein soll, die beste merino verarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t bietet allgemein woolpower, vom preis her sind sie auch im grÃ¼nen bereich.

ich bin aber von smartwool Ã¼berzeugt, hat mir besser gefallen.
ich wÃ¼rd einfach von paar herstellern das zeug testen was dir am besten gefÃ¤llt, und was sich am besten trÃ¤gt.


bei t-shirt fÃ¼r den sommer muss fÃ¼r mich nix aufwendiges sein, da sind die techwool dinger von decathlon 1a.
 sehr dÃ¼nn trotzdem ordentlich verarbeitet und teils fÃ¼r 5-10â¬ zu bekommen im WSV, hab 3 davon seit nem jahr, keins hat bisher lÃ¶cher.


----------



## Burba (5. Dezember 2012)

Brynje und Rapha haben sehr schönes Zeug, auch für richtig kalte Zeiten. Allerdings lassen sie sich das auch schön bezahlen .
Icebreaker hat bei mir nicht lange gehalten.


----------



## mäxx__ (5. Dezember 2012)

Danke mal bisher!!

Bei Decathlon habe ich gerade mal geschaut, sieht für den Preis gut aus.
Ortovox kenne ich, die anderen noch nicht.
Werde mich einfach mal ein bischen schlau machen.

Bräuchte die Merinoteile nicht nur zum radeln im Winter (täglich in die Arbeit), sondern auch für herbstliche Bergtouren.

Bisher habe ich alles möglich an Funktionsbekleidung getragen und kombiniert aber noch keine Merinowäsche, von der mir seitens einiger Kollegen so vorgeschwärmt wurde, was den Tragekomfort und die kaum vorhandene Schweissbildung betrifft.


----------



## KarlTheodor (5. Dezember 2012)

ich werde mir morgen mal so ein oberteil kaufen:
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_merino_unterwaesche_48_5_1071_17349.html

einfach nur um zu sehen, ob ich mit dem material klarkomme.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

mÃ¤xx schrieb:


> von der mir seitens einiger Kollegen so vorgeschwÃ¤rmt wurde, was den Tragekomfort und die kaum vorhandene Schweissbildung betrifft.


 
tragekomfort is ned soviel besser wie anderes zeug und schwitzen tut man darin genauso wie in anderer unterwÃ¤sche, der grosse unterschied ist man kann es tagelang tragen ohne das es stinken anfÃ¤ngt.

der grosse nachteil ist wenn du es vollschwitzt, wird es bishen kratzig und es trocknet sehr lang, ich wÃ¼rd sagen langsamer als baumwolle.

wennst noch nie merino getragen hast empfehle ich dir auf jeden fall so ein t-shirt von decathlon, ich habs als dauerunterwÃ¤sche fÃ¼r in die arbeit gekauft, da ich doch schnell schwitze, und da ich meine kollegen nicht mit meinem geruch belÃ¤stigen will, trag ich die teile immer.

hab glaub 3 so shirts damals fÃ¼r 5â¬ je, gekauft und sind noch immer nach nem jahr 1a in schuss.
fÃ¼r das geld gibts keine konkurenz.

halten sehr gut, sind sehr dÃ¼nn und extrem elastisch, und bei mir dauerts gut 5 tage bis so ein teil zu riechen anfÃ¤ngt.


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen auch ein paar Sachen aus Merino Wolle. Ich finde sie vom Tragegefühl her sehr angenehm, auch dass sie, wenn sie feucht sind immer noch gut wärmen kann ich absolut bestätigen. Allerdings kann ich nicht durchweg behaupten, dass sie weniger riechen, als meine andere Kleidung. Mein Smartwool Shirt kann ich z.B. meist nur einen Tag tragen, auch wenn ich keinen Sport gemacht habe, bei einer Jacke von Sugoi sieht das schon besser aus, aber das "Wundermaterial" als das es häufig angepriesen wird, ist es dann doch nicht. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch ein Paar Socken aus Merinowolle, die fangen wirklich fast garnicht an zu riechen, gleiches gilt aber auch für ein anderes Paar, aus einem Kunstfaser mix.

Hat jemand da noch Erfahrungen, ob sich die Hersteller da unterscheiden?


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

das mit nach 1 tag geruch liegt dann daran das deine"bakterien" den kunststoffanteil in der bekleidung lieben, nicht an dem merino selber.

schau dir mal die zusammensetzung deines kleidungsstücks an, da müsste % noch was drin sein, entweder wenn es leichte merino wäsche wird % kunststoff"polyester,polyamid,..." dazugemischt um die wolle zu stabilisieren sonst hält sie eben nicht.

darum macht icebraker ja nur bis 150g bekleidung alles darunter hält ohne dazugemischten kunststoff nicht wirklich, und die bekleidung"zerfällt" übertrieben gesagt.

hab sogar mal von jemandem gehört der wäsche aus 100% merino hatte der auch ned wusste warum es bei ihm nach 1-2 tagen riecht, die lösung waren die nähte aus nem kunststoff, die seinen geruch extrem angenommen haben und eben so stark gerochen haben.

tipp:
wenns man nach nem tag oder 2 riecht von nem anderen hersteller testen, welche zu dir kompatiebel ist, bei mir war es eben smartwool.


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Dezember 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hab sogar mal von jemandem gehört der wäsche aus 100% merino hatte der  auch ned wusste warum es bei ihm nach 1-2 tagen riecht, die lösung waren  die nähte aus nem kunststoff, die seinen geruch extrem angenommen haben  und eben so stark gerochen haben.



Das mit den Kunststoffäden könnte natürliche sein, im Shirt steht jedenfalls 100% Merinowolle. Ein anderes Shirt aus einem Merino-Mix "funktioniert" dahingehend interessanterweise besser. Ich glaube deinem Tipp zu testen gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel hinzu zu fügen. 



iTobas schrieb:


> Merino-Kleidung ist was für Oma Käte. Warm, bequem, für das Sofa prima.



Richtig.



> ABer fürSport völlig ungeeignet


Falsch.



> weil sich das Zeug vollsaugt wie ein Schwamm.


Auch nicht ganz richtig. Nach dem Joggen oder intensiven Radeln sind die Klamotten in der Tat klamm, es gibt aber nie nasse Stellen, wie bei meinen normalen Baumwollsachen. Und wie schon erwähnt, wärmen die Sachen auch feucht noch erstaunlich gut. Meine Jacke von Sugoi bekommt bei Nieselregen einen dünnen Wasserfilm auf der Oberfläche, es dringt also nicht ins Gewebe ein. Erst bei richtigem Regen wird man auch wirklich nass.



> Und wenn nach ein paar Wäschen das Wollfett draussen ist, dann ist es eh ganz vorbei.


Ein Interessanter Ansatz, würde sich mit meinem Gefühl decken, dass die so hochgelobten Eigenschaften der Kleidung am Anfang in der  Tat deutlich stärker ausgeprägt waren. Das gilt aber leider auch für meine Softshell Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

"Und wenn nach ein paar Wäschen das Wollfett draussen ist, dann ist es eh ganz vorbei."

darauf würd ich auch nix geben wie gesagt das kann praktisch schon nach 2-3 wäschen weg sein, und dann verliert es seine sprungkraft. 

is wieder mal mehr voodoo zeugs als sonst was.


die grundlegenden eigenschaften hat nicht das wollfett sonder der faseraufbau selber.

und ich wasche merino mit ~40°+ und vollwaschmittel und zwar alles!!!!

und funtzt noch alles 1a wie am ersten tag, der grösste fehler is das leute mit dem zeug zu zimperlich sind was ned sein muss also 30° wäsche und nur wollmittel.

da kann es leicht passieren das eben die bakterien garned raus gehen die geruch verursachen und das teil nach 1 tag wieder stinkt.
weil zu vorsichtig gewaschen.

wenn mein merino mal ned mindestens 5 tage ohne geruch aushält, dann sind bakterien in den fassern die nicht rausgewaschen wurden.

danach essigbad tötet alles ab, oder ich wasche nach allen ~5 das merino teil mit dem hier
http://www.dm.de/cms/servlet/segmen...kte_hygiene/13116/denkmit_hygienespueler.html
kostet bei DM ~2

dann hält es wieder ne woche ohne zu riechen durch.


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei 30° Wasche ich fast alle meine Sachen, hat aber weniger mit Angst und Bange um die Kleidung als mehr mit Energie + Geld sparen zu tun 

Das mit dem Bakterienvernichtungswaschmittel hielt ich immer für ziemlichen Voodoo, aber hey, für zwei Euro kann ichs ja mal probieren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

der punkt eben bei der bakteriensorte die den strengen geruch verursacht ist das nach ner normalen wäsche bei niedriger temp. die vieher oft noch zu 10-20% da sind, man aber nix riecht, und sobald sie in berührung mit feuchtigkeit kommen eben wieder anfangen sich rassend zu vermähren und den geruch zu produzieren.

mach mal essigbad oder das nett duftende zeugs ich verwende das seit jahren bei merino zeugs und bei mir "funktioniert" noch alles.

noch nebenbei erwähnt :

ich hatte mal problem mit einer regenjacke das alle 2-3 mal nach regen sie böse duftete, auch nach waschen in maschine, da haben sich änliche bakterien festgesetzt, auch mit der hand in diesem zeug durchgewaschen und regenjacke stinkt nicht mehr.

so kann man jede kleidung durchspühlen ich verwende das zeug für alles, also sytethik+ natur, auch goretex jacken und co kann man in das zeug reinhaun.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

ich habe Icebreaker, Aldi und Decathlon.
Decathlon ist am dicksten und im Vergleich fühlt es sich strohig an. 
Bei Aldi muss man auch aufpassen ob Süd oder Nord bzw. vielleicht liegts auch am jeweiligen Lieferanten. Ich hab eins da ist die Qualität mit dem Icebreaker vergleichbar. Dann hab ich die von Aldi Nord, die es letztes Jahr gab. Hier gibt es schon etliche Löcher und die Hemden bleiben auch nicht so gut in Form wie das andere Aldi Shirt, bei dem ich nicht genau weiss, ob es von Aldi Süd ist oder nur ein Jahr früher gekauft.


----------



## clemson (6. Dezember 2012)

meine wahl endura
http://www.endura.co.uk/Dept.aspx?dept_id=114


----------



## Sebb93 (7. Dezember 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0085W7DK0/ref=ox_ya_os_product"]Icebreaker Herren Unterhose BF200 Legging: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Hab den und der ist sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Radfahrer (7. Dezember 2012)

200er Merino an den Beinen ? Aber dann ohne Überhose ?!


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2012)

www.ullmax.de. Ich habe ne Windstopperbuchse und ein Kurzarm-Merinoshirt von denen und kann nicht klagen.


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. April 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> www.ullmax.de. Ich habe ne Windstopperbuchse und ein Kurzarm-Merinoshirt von denen und kann nicht klagen.



das sortiment sieht durchaus interessant aus...
jetzt wo die temperaturen erträglicher werden suche ich etwas in der richtung:
http://www.ullmax-shop.de/shop/unisex-men-underwear/micro-polo/#cc-m-product-5322345250 um es beim radeln zur arbeit auch mal unterm trikot zu tragen, 
im temberatur bereich von ca +3  -  +10 grad ...möglichst ohne das es nach 1- 2 tagen "duftet"...


----------



## heuchler (18. April 2013)

Du hast da ein normales Polyester-Shirt, ist dir das bewusst?
Sowas stinkt. Die einen etwas schneller, die anderen etwas langsamer. Aber sie stinken. Vorallem die Kombination Schweiß+Deo auf MuFu-Shirts ist widerlich. 

Ich selber trage Merino bei fast allen Gelegenheiten.
Winterwanderung (bei 2-stelligen Minusgraden), kalte, feuchte Witterung oder am Berg mit 1200Hm im Aufstieg, ich habe es eigentlich immer an.
Oben, wenn man auf die Windseite kommt, wird es nicht unangenehm kühl wie zB das typische Baumwollshirt. Im Schlafsack habe ich es auch an. "Lüften" für ein paar Stunden reicht in der Regel nach einem Tag Wandern, ab drei Tagen fängt es dann an. Wichtig ist eben auch die Körperhygiene und dass man kein Deo benutzt. 

+3 bis +10 Grad und körperliche Betätigung ist schon ne Ansage. 
Bei Dir wäre vielleicht Merino Polo (nutze ich selber, klasse Passform, geschnitten wie mein Odlo) und noch eine Windstopper darüber ganz gut.

Das Experiment Decathlon habe ich durch und abgehakt. Drei Merino-Shirts, Materialqualität naja, Passform weniger als naja und es kratzt. 

Bringt dich das weiter? Ich muss sagen, ich bin pingelig was Körpergeruch angeht. Als ich noch im Fitnesstudio war habe ich vorher und nachher geduscht. Trotzdem kann man die normalen MuFu-Shirts (zB eines von Odlo) nach 5 Kilometern joggen dekontaminieren.


----------



## fetty (18. April 2013)

Alternative: Bergans of Norway.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (18. April 2013)

Bergans hat Merino-Klamotten??

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## heuchler (18. April 2013)

Haben sie, kostet ungefähr das doppelte von Ullmax ;-)


----------



## Zischerl1971 (18. April 2013)

Prima. Habe eine Glittertind, die jeden Cent wert ist - wenn auch deutlich reduziert...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fetty (19. April 2013)

Qualität der Wolle, Schnitt, Design und Verarbeitung spielt dann doch auch eine Rolle. Auch die Haltung der Tiere ... Deshalb gibt es natürlich immer preisliche Unterschiede. Das muss letztlich jeder selber entscheiden. 

Das Bergans Fjellrapp Shirt z.B.:

http://www.merino-shop.com/de/herrenbekleidung/unterwasche/shirts/bergans-fjellrapp-shirt.html


----------



## 2Radfahrer (19. April 2013)

Das Bergans macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. 
Meine Erfahrung bislang 
Decathlon: Qualität der Wolle bei Langarmshirts ist mies. Die Wolle fühlt sich strohig an Passform ist gut. Ich hab ein T-Shirt und hier ist die Wolle sehr weich. Vielleicht ist das ja jetzt anders und die Qualität ist insgesamt bessert geworden.
Aldi-Nord: Qualität der Wolle ist besser als bei Decathlon. Passform ist auch gut. Formbeständigkeit geht so stört mich aber nicht.
Icebreaker: hier habe ich nur ein Longsleeve. Dieses ist im Vergleich mit den vorher genannten am Besten in Bezug auf Wollqualität, Passform und Formbeständigkeit.
Aklima: Das Netwool oder wie es auch gleich heisst trage ich noch nicht allzulang. Die Wollfasern machen einen locker verstrickten Eindruck, was vielleicht auch so gewollt ist um möglichst gut zu wärmen und dabei Feuchtigkeit zu verdunsten ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (29. Oktober 2013)

Zischerl1971 schrieb:


> Bergans hat Merino-Klamotten??
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja, und es ist mit Abstand die beste Qualität überhaupt:

http://www.shop-bergans.de/outdoor-...rt-socken/bergans-fjellrapp-shirt-herren.html


----------



## MerinoWolfgang (6. November 2015)

Hier mal eine kleine Liste von Herstellern:

super.natural
SmartWool
Woolpower
Ortovox
Dilling
Kaipara
Northland
Bergans
triple2
Minus33
Kari Traa
Rewoolution
Gerade kelinere Hersteller wie Dilling und Kaipara stellen wirklich sehr gute Qualität zu fairen Preisen her. SmartWool, super.natural und Woolpower finde ich persönlich auch sehr gut.

Hat jemand noch mit anderen Marken gute Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Baitman (9. November 2015)

Ein 150er Shirt bei Kaipara ab EUR 60,-, finde ich nicht mehr fair...


----------



## MerinoWolfgang (9. November 2015)

Na gut. Günstig definitiv nicht. Kaipara stellt aber ausschließlich in Deutschland her. Da zahlt man auch für die "faire" Herstellung. Wie findest Du Dilling?


----------



## Baitman (9. November 2015)

Ich kann mir da kein Urteil bilden, da ich keine Stücke davon habe. Ich habe ein paar Redram sachen, Icebreaker und von decathlon. Wobei ich immer im Ausverkauf gekauft habe. Ich trage merino gerne, aber eher in der Freizeit, wandern, Motorradtouren usw. Kunstfaser ist bei stark aeroben Sportarten, Merino weitaus überlegen. Merino dauert einfach unglaublich lange bis es wieder trocken ist. Es soll auch noch wärmen wenn es nass ist? Das kann ich nicht bestätigen...


----------



## roundround (9. November 2015)

Ich hab auch eins von Decathlon (die aus Mischgewebe) für 18€.
Es kratzt tatsächlich minimal aber es sitzt richtig gut und für den Preis kann ich mich  nicht beschweren.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (10. November 2015)

MerinoWolfgang schrieb:


> Na gut. Günstig definitiv nicht. Kaipara stellt aber ausschließlich in Deutschland her. Da zahlt man auch für die "faire" Herstellung. Wie findest Du Dilling?



sorry was ist faire Herstellung und warum geben die da die wollqualität eigentlich nicht an?
jeder halbwegs seriöse Hersteller gibt die micron der wolle an was rückschlüsse auf die tatsächliche wollqualität bringt.

dann stellen die selber nur teilweise her, wenn sie die Wollsachen aus Neuseeland doch bekommen und hier wird nur  was zusammengenäht wie sie selber behaupten.
natürlich mit lustigem bild der näherrin.......

ihre wollprodukte kommen aus Neuseeland weil das ja die Heimat der Merinoschafe ist.
wusst ich auch nicht,
ich dachte immer die schafe kommen aus Südafrika und dort gab es komischerweise auch nie mulesing und tierquälereiprobleme.......nur bei den nach Neuseeland importierten Tieren ist das der der fall.
hier schon mal klar zu sehen falschwerbung!!!

wenn sie so viel wert auf Tierschutz, Nachhaltigkeit und ursprünge legen würde ist Neuseeland das falsche land als werbeschild.

ich seh bei diesem Konzern nur falschwerbung sonst nichts und zur produktqualität keinerlei Infos auf die ich doch wert lege bei astronomischen preisen, ob die da nur die etiketten schlussendlich einnähen.....

auf solches made in ........zu überzogenen preisen verzichte ich.

ebenfalls ein Indiz für nicht selber gefertigte ware ist es keine maßanfertigungen anzubieten sondern nur stangenware welche man üblicherweise auch selber einkaufen kann und nur etiketten tauschen muss.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2015)

Ich trage Merino schon sehr lange. Für mein Geschmack sind die beste Merino Klamotten von Ortovox. Bergans ist für mich nicht besser und ausserdem, die Damen S ist viel zu gross, eher wie ein grosszügiger 38 als ein 36 oder 34. Icebreaker ist solid und gut aber der Schnitt, wie andere bereits erwähnt haben, ist bei manchen Produkte zu kurz. Die neuere Kollektionen sind etwas besser. Ich finde allerdings die Preise zu deftig für die Qualität von Icebreaker. Die Shirts zum Beispiel gehen über die Monaten beim Waschen auch ein. Bei Ortovox ist das nicht der Fall.

Decathlon ist wirklich vertretbar. Die preise sehr gut. Die bieten verschiedene Stoffqualitäten an. Ist nicht so weich und schmiegsam wie bei Icebreaker oder Ortovox, aber lässt sich gut tragen, besonders wenn Du an Wolle gewöhnt bist.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2015)

Und noch was - SuperNatural überzeugt mich überhaupt nicht. Der Stoff ist nicht 100% Merino - ist 50/50 (Polyester). Ist zwar angenehm auf der Haut und schön leicht, hat aber als grosse Negativ eine starke Pillingneigung, so dass ich die Marke nicht mehr kaufen werde.

Smartwool macht tolle Socken - anders als bei Icebreaker, reisst der Stoff nicht wenn die Waden etwas - tja - 'mehr' sind (meine Waden sind kräftig). Kleidung von Smartwoll habe ich noch nicht probiert. würde ich bei Gelegenheit machen.

Die beste Socken aus dicken, wintertäuglichen Wolle kommen aber direkt aus dem Bioladen. Die halten warm und gehen bis zum Knie. Die kaufe ich jedes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MerinoWolfgang (14. November 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Und noch was - SuperNatural überzeugt mich überhaupt nicht. Der Stoff ist nicht 100% Merino - ist 50/50 (Polyester). Ist zwar angenehm auf der Haut und schön leicht, hat aber als grosse Negativ eine starke Pillingneigung, so dass ich die Marke nicht mehr kaufen werde.
> 
> Smartwool macht tolle Socken - anders als bei Icebreaker, reisst der Stoff nicht wenn die Waden etwas - tja - 'mehr' sind (meine Waden sind kräftig). Kleidung von Smartwoll habe ich noch nicht probiert. würde ich bei Gelegenheit machen.
> 
> Die beste Socken aus dicken, wintertäuglichen Wolle kommen aber direkt aus dem Bioladen. Die halten warm und gehen bis zum Knie. Die kaufe ich jedes Jahr.



Mit super.natural geb ich dir recht. Zudem gibt es relativ schnell Knötchen, hatte aber mal vor längerem ein echt gutes Shirt. Ggfs. hat die Verarbeitung wie bei Icebreaker stark nachgelassen...

Smartwool ist definitv bei Socken gut. Die Letzten, die ich von Woolpower gekauft habe, sind auch richtig gut.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2015)

Mein Tipp für richtig dicke, warme Wollsocken - Hirsch Norwegersocken oder Trekkingsocken.   Nicht zu toppen.


----------



## _schwede (15. November 2015)

Smartwool stellt die Socken in der USA her, die Klamotten wohl nicht zwingend.
Icebreaker ist komplett in China produziert (?).
Mit den Socken von Smartwool bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, sobald die Sohlen dann mal richtig filzig sind werden sie nochmal besser.


----------



## Schoasdromme (15. November 2015)

Ich besitze ein hochpreisiges Unterhemd und ein paar Socken aus Merinowolle .
Wunderbar warm und  gutes Tragegefühl. Allerdings schwitze ich immer sehr schnell und stark, dann ist das Zeug triefnass und mich friert .

 Das Einzige was dann noch hilft ist, schnell nach Hause und  vor den Ofen setzen.
Also für Sportliche Aktivitäten die länger als eine Stunde dauern taugen die Sachen für *mich *leider nicht.
Zum Sparzierengehen sind sie aber wunderbar.


----------

